# Me 410.....



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Same guy who did the Helldiver.....AeroScale :: Me 410- Promodeler plus kitchen sink


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 22, 2009)

Interesting KG2 Me 410 model.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

Neat !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

After finding the info on Tratts Me 410, it really irks me that the myth continues with those bogus markings. And I would have an anyuerism by now if I did mine with that much detail.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Imagine do all that work and find out that you scr*ewed up....


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 22, 2009)

It's an interesting choice but I don't think there's any real proof Oblt. Rudolf Abrahamczik ever flew Me 410 W.Nr. 017, V./KG2 U5+FE though. The only evidence is a picture of him standing in front of it with two other Officers of V./KG2 which can be found in the Petrick and Stocker book "Messerschmitt Me 210/Me 410 Hornet."

The chap who posted pictures of his attempt at this Me 410 didn't get it quite right or at least used other research sources, the low visibility intruder camouflage is wrong, the upper surfaces were much lighter and the unit codes were obscured. U5+FE was later lost over London.

An extract from "Intruders Over Britain" by Simon W. Parry:

*".... Five nights later on September 27th-28th, another Lancaster returning from Hannover was brought down. Pilot Officer Skipper was flying Lancaster III ED410 of No. 101 Squadron and had safely returned to his base of Ludford Magna at 01.10 hours. Skipper was refused permission to land there as the base had become unservicable and was told to divert to Lindholm. Ten minutes later, whilst over the airfield of Wickenby, Oberleutnant Abrahamczik shot the Lancaster down. None of the eight crew had time to escape before the aircraft crashed and exploded in flames..."*

But if you're talking intruder missions you are really talking II./KG51 and the slaughter of the 2nd Bomb Division on April 22nd/23rd 1944...

Makes a change from ZG26 anyway... 

I just realised: *Major Dietrich Puttfarken*, leading II./KG51 on the above mentioned intruder raid was reported missing in action this very night/morning sixty five years ago!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Lindholm? In UK? Lancaster base?  How Swedish sounding can a name get on the isles?? Which were based there?


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 22, 2009)

You got it Jan, it's an old Viking town. Remember when you buggers invaded back in the Dark Ages? Well, some of you stayed, and not in Glasgow either!


Er, forget that, here's the correct answer:

Lindholm

There are however plenty of towns in Lancashire/East Anglia with Danish names though. Honest!

Oh, and to make up for it:

RAF Wickenby


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Buggers?? I've always thought that our behaviour was exemplary back then. Well, we borrowed some of the islands and thereabouts...

Any which squadrons were based there?


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 22, 2009)

See above added links....

I realise that you are Swedish but the Vikings who invaded the UK were mostly Danish and Norwegian... a few Swedes though..


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've got Norwegian blood as well old sport, great-great grandfather.... A relative is doing some ancestry(?) and gone back as far as to the 1700's....


I'll be coming back soon to reclaim my land....


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 22, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I'll be coming back soon to reclaim my land....



Fine, you can have Deptford.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

And Macclesfield!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

I live outside Deptford!!! (Gloucester County, New Jersey )


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

I want that where it's plenty of castles!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

What, Blackpool beach?!!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 2, 2009)

A bit more progress has been made.... this guy is a maniac! He'd do well as a member here... not that I'm implying anything..


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2009)

I'm afraid to look. Might have missed something on mine or......


----------

